# Fetchmal - Problem



## Daniel Wittberger (27. August 2003)

*Fetchmail - Problem*

Hi

Ich hab Fetchmail konfiguriert und bekomme jedesmal wenn ich die Mails mit Fetchmail hohlen möchte folgende Meldung:


```
1 message for "mailaddr" at  "mailserver" (1454 octets).
reading message 1 of 1 (1454 octets) fetchmail: SMTP connect to localhost failed
fetchmail: can't raise the listener; falling back to $sendmail %T.sh: daniel: command not found
fetchmail: SIGPIPE thrown from an MDA or a stream socket error
fetchmail: socket error while fetching from "mailserver"
fetchmail: Query status=2 (SOCKET)
```

Daten die in " stehen sind Daten die ich nicht unbedingt preisgeben will. 

Besten Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg

PS: Sorry wegen dem Tippfehler im Betreff!


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

Hi,




> reading message 1 of 1 (1454 octets) fetchmail: SMTP connect to localhost failed



so wie das aussieht versucht er aufm localhost zu connecten
Es wäre hilfreich wenn du mal deine .fetchmailrc datei postets natürlich ohne deinem pass und user

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (2. September 2003)

Hi!
Danke für deine Antwort. Habe das Problem bereits gelöst. Hab das Red-Hat Linux statt dem Suse Linux aufgesetzt und mit Red-Hat geht es.

Danke
Gruß
Stauffenberg


----------



## Habenix (2. September 2003)

Hehe nix geht über RedHat

Gruß

Habenix


----------

